
The story of Homer: Voyage’s first self-driving taxi - kn0thing
https://news.voyage.auto/the-story-of-homer-voyages-first-self-driving-taxi-f0a6466718af
======
olivercameron
Hello all! Oliver, the CEO of Voyage here. I'm here to answer any questions
about Homer I can (sat next to him right now actually:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/avznvqa01hftoe2/IMG_1642.jpg?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/avznvqa01hftoe2/IMG_1642.jpg?dl=0)).

Just let me know!

~~~
ant6n
So you're a company with 10 engineers ... and you're building self driving
technology from scratch? I thought it requires large teams and billion dollar
investments.

~~~
olivercameron
Not from scratch! We use lots and lots of open source (<3 ROS), in addition to
secret sauce we've developed over the past year.

------
scoot
Fun project, but the addition of Radar units to the bumpers means the car is
no longer street legal. How are you planning to test in an environment that
will give you useful results? Emulating a real-world environment seems like a
bigger challenge than the DIY retrofit!

------
linkregister
Are you planning to sell these as kits for hobbyists to retrofit into their
cars? That would be way more accessible than having to buy a Tesla.

~~~
olivercameron
We aren't. But you can always summon one of our Voyage taxis and get the same
experience for much cheaper!

Retrofitting is such a tough industry to be in. Every car is ridiculously
different.

------
diebir
I just mounted my new Yakima bike rack on the world's first flying car.
Anybody wants to see pictures?

------
spicavigo
This is so amazing! Good stuff guys!!!

